# Wie hole ich das meiste aus meinem PC (Computergeschwindigkeitsoptimierung, sehr anspruchsvoller Nutzer)?



## YANKOO123 (15. April 2016)

*Wie hole ich das meiste aus meinem PC (Computergeschwindigkeitsoptimierung, sehr anspruchsvoller Nutzer)?*

                Hallo, ich nutze oft viele Programme gleichzeitig und in  letzter Zeit ist er mir schon etwas zu langsam geworden. 
Mein System  sieht wie folgt aus: i7 4770K 
Z87-G45 GAMING Mainboard 
Corsair  CML16GX3M2A1600C10 Vengeance Low Profile 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL10  
SSD Samsung Pro 850 256 GB 
eine 1 TB HDD 
ein Alpenföhn Broken 2 
GTX 970  Gigabyte 4096 MB GDDR5 


 Also ich nutze auf 3 Bildschirmen wirklich oft viele Programme  simultan, auch öfter Adobe Photoshop oder Inventor, dann noch mit  Plugins, während der Internetbrowser und andere Anwendungen geöffnet sind.  Das System wird also gut belastet. Meine SSD ist ziemlich voll (20 GB  frei) da hatte ich an eine größere SSD gedacht und durch die vielen  Anwendungen ist mein Arbeitsspeicher oft über 10 GB, im Standardbetrieb  bei 6-7 GB ohne große Anwendungen. Was wären eure Tipps zur  bestmöglichen Optimierung des Systems? Ist eventuell etwas nicht mehr  ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand? Wäre Overclocking eine sinnvolle Variante? Welche Teile kann ich austauschen oder dazukaufen?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Du hast ja schon einen flotten Vierkerner mit Hyper-Threading, also, so gut wie einen Achtkerner. Einen hohen Basistakt hat er auch.
Die 16GB RAM werden, nach deinen Angaben, ja auch nicht voll ausgelastet.
Zum Spielen auf drei Bildschirmen, wäre die GTX970 zu schwach. Als Arbeitstier, dürfte sie eher unterfordert sein. Unter DirectX11 ist sie ja
ausreichend stark, was zB für Inventor ja nicht unwichtig ist.

So wie ich das sehe, ist die langsamste Komponente in deinem Rechner die mechanische Festplatte. Persönlich würde ich diese, wenn es mir rein um 
Geschwindigkeit beim Arbeiten ginge, durch eine 500GB-SSD (130€) oder gar eine 960GB-SSD (240€) ersetzen.
Die HDD würde ich in ein externes Gehäuse befördern, lediglich kaum verwendete Daten, abgeschlossene Projekte usw. auslagern 
und sogar nur bei Bedarf anstecken, um ungewollte (und zeitraubende) Zugriffe darauf zu vermeiden.

Ein Windows-Rechner, der gefühlt immer langsamer wird, weist aber oft auf Müll hin, der sich, unvermeidlich, über einen längeren Zeitraum ansammelt.
Eine frische Installation des Betriebssystem wäre empfehlenswert, ist aber, des Aufwands wegen, eine recht unbeliebte Angelegenheit.


----------



## YANKOO123 (16. April 2016)

Also wenn ich Photosho mit großen Dateien nutze komme ich schon oftmals an die 14 GB RAM, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll etwas aufzustocken? ich hatte vor mir eine Samsung 850 Pro mit 1 TB zu holen, dass sollte erstmal über die nächsten Jahre reichen bezüglich Geschwindigkeit und die kriege ich ja auch nicht so schnell voll! Inwiefern bremst die HDD mein System aus? Ich sag mal wenn ich sie nur intern verbaut habe und nur  Bilder draufauslagere, da passiert doch nichts mit dem System oder doch?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Ach so, nein, wenn nur Bilder drauf sind, kann ja nichts sein.
Ich merke halt im Normalbetrieb immer, dass sich die Festplatte regelmäßig schlafen legt. Sobald ich darauf zugreife (auch beim Herunterfahren, weil der PC ja prüfen muss,
ob da nicht eine Datei offen ist), fährt sie erstmal hoch. Das nervt, ist aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau. 

Naja, du hast ja noch zwei freie Steckplätze für Arbeitsspeicher. So ein Paar Vengeance-Riegel kostet 65€, das geht ja. Ich kann ja nur vom Spielen reden, wo 16GB mehr
als genug sind. Beim Bilder bearbeiten oder Rendern schadet mehr bestimmt nicht.


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2016)

Hm .. was heißt "langsam"?

Habe ein ähnliches System (i7 3770, SSD, 16GB RAM, GTX 780) und nutze auch oft mehrere Programme gleichzeitig (Maya, Photoshop, Illustrator ...) und es läuft eigentlich gut.
Ja, wenn man große Files mit vielen Ebenen in PS bearbeitet, geht die Speicherauslastung schon mal hoch - könntest den RAM aufstocken auf 32GB.

Aber geschwindigkeitstechnisch wird sich da meiner Meinung nach nicht viel ändern.

Glaube auch nicht, dass sich mit nem 6700k wirklich viel ändern würde, da du ja schon ne ziemlich starke CPU hast.
Wenn dir das System wirklich zu wenig ist, dann könntest evtl. über ein Dual Xeon System nachdenken.

Ansonsten halt noch übertakten, da du ja eh die k Version von der CPU hast.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2016)

Es kann auch an zu viel "Kram" liegen, der nebenbei auch noch mitläuft. Und das RAM nutzt Windows oft auch aus, wenn noch was frei ist - kann also sein, dass du bei 32GB dann 30GB "belegt" hast, und bei 8GB wären nur 7GB "belegt"     ich würde an Deiner Stelle übertakten, das bringt durchaus noch was. WENN eine neue CPU, dann würde in DEINEM Fall wohl nur ein sauteures Sockel 2011-3-Setting merkbar was bringen, weil du da mehr Kerne/Threads hast und es WENN du mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig offen hast durchaus was bringen kann. Viele Dinge werden aber dann vlt sogar langsamer laufen, weil der Takt der CPUs geringer als bei Deinem 4770k ist.


----------



## Alisis1990 (17. April 2016)

Ich würde mal schauen ob ne Windoof Neuinstallation nicht der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist.... geld für hardware in die Hand nehmen würde ich nicht bevor ich das nicht probiert habe.

Windoof macht das halt gerne über einen gewissen Zeitraum. Da wirds immer langsamer und nach na Neuinstallation fragst du dich was mit deiner Hardware nicht stimmt weil plötzlich alles viel besser läuft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (17. April 2016)

Ich würde erstmal schauen was gewisse Überwachungs Tools da sagen. So kannst du am besten sehen wo ein Engpass besteht. 
Und eines sollte klar sein, mit Programmen wie Photoshop und anderen gleichzeitig arbeiten ist eine Sache. Aber Programme wie Inventor oder auch Maya o.Ä. da etwas Rendern lassen und dann noch nebenbei was machen ist etwas ganz anderes.
Und gerade auch für solche Programme könnte erstmal ein Aufrüsten des Arbeitsspeichers sinnvoll sein. Eventuell da erstmal aufstocken. Dann schauen wo gewisse Programme ihre Auslagerungs Dateien hinschaufeln. Ist das jeweilige Medium voll, so wird umständlich woanders Hin- und her geschoben. Ist alles bei dir auf der SSD, könnte auch da eine Vergrößerung Sinnvoll sein, oder auf jeden Fall mal ein wenig aufräumen auf der Platte. Diese ganzen Autodesk Programme arbeiten mit unglaublich Großen Files beim Rendern. Sind da nicht genug Ressourcen vorhanden, sowohl beim Speicher als auch beim Speicherplatz ist klar das es zum stocken kommt.
Bei der CPU gibt es nichts mehr aufzustocken, da bist du gut ausgerüstet, außer du investierst Unmengen an Geld in die Extrem Intel CPUs.
Aber wie gesagt, zuerst würde ich mal sehen wo es stockt. Hausmittel Windows Taskmanager anlaufen lassen und dann erstmal da sehen wo was schnell voll läuft.


----------

